# iMac or Mac Pro?



## nsinnott (Oct 29, 2013)

In need of replacing and upgrading my computer, currently have a MacBook and using Lightroom 4 and cs6.  I am need of a Great computer for photo editing but can also be transported to the events I photograph.  I wouldn't say that money isn't a factor, it always is, but I want to make a wise choice.  I would like to stay with Mac, but am completely open on the best way to proceed.  Should I get a loaded iMac, wait for the Mac Pro, or some other option?  Thanks in advance for everyone's input.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 29, 2013)

You'll get a multitude of opinions, but I've always enjoyed my iMac. It travels well too.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been a PC builder and user for years. Anyhow, we bought an iMac 3-4 years ago and recently switched our PC laptops to Macbook Pros. I've got zero complaints! I absolutely love my Macbook Pro! I use Lightroom 5 which is okay for basic editing but I really need to switch to Photoshop.


----------



## SnappingShark (Oct 31, 2013)

personally, I run a macbook pro 13" (mid 2012 (i7, 2.9ghz), so the model prior to retina) - swapped out the super drive for an SSD, and then the regular HDD with another SSD - boosted the memory to 16gb - runs like a dream.

I hook it up to an external monitor, so I then have a super powerful and fast machine with capabilities to switch into full HD if need be.


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 31, 2013)

been looking at the exact same thing upgrading from my current, The fully upgraded Imac is definitely the best value option not to mention how powerful it in in contrast to a macbook for pricewise, I wouldn't bother with the new mac pro if you want it to travel well but if you have a large budget, I'd recommend a macbook to travel with and an Imac for a stationary set-up as obviously they weren't designed with mobility in mind unlike the laptops

Also, dont forget if you're a student you get a whopping 12% off Macs or ex military which is also 12% off !


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Oct 31, 2013)

I use a macnbook pro retina and its never missed a beat. You wouldn't go wrong with the new Macbook Pro Retina (with 1TB SSD and 16GB ram ) ... well your bank manager may argue but its a great machine.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 31, 2013)

nsinnott said:


> In need of replacing and upgrading my computer, currently have a MacBook and using Lightroom 4 and cs6.  I am need of a Great computer for photo editing but can also be transported to the events I photograph.  I wouldn't say that money isn't a factor, it always is, but I want to make a wise choice.  I would like to stay with Mac, but am completely open on the best way to proceed.  Should I get a loaded iMac, wait for the Mac Pro, or some other option?  Thanks in advance for everyone's input.



Neither of those are what I would consider highly portable machines.  If transporting the machine to events is a priority then go with a MacBook Pro. As for the choice between iMac or MacPro for still photography you do not seen all the power of a MacPro, an iMac is going to be more them powerful for still photography and most video uses. 

The scans of my 4x5 negatives are about 1GB each and I have no problem editing them on the iMac I bought in 2012.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dude, if you have never played with a fully maxed out Mac Pro, you are missing some serious fun.  Dual 12 core processors, 64 gigs of ram, twin 1 gig video cards, 8 Tb of storage Quad 31" monitors.   The only thing bad is NASA always wants control of their satellites back.


----------

